# My new Beyern 5s!! Pics



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I got my Beyern 5s last Friday and put them on Friday night. A friend and I cut the lips off of the rear to fit the 275 proxes 4. Used a sawsall and had no problems. Nice and neat. I used spring stoppers on the back springs and I have not had any rubbing issues ( and I have strongly tested!) Buywheelstoday.com gave me a great deal and had them to me in 3 days. They matched the price another website had with no problem. Super guys over there.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Ooops, Sorry about the humogomous pics. I didn't realize it until I clicked on one.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

What size rims, diameter/width. Those are the ones I am wanting.


----------



## Gpr1200r (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats bro......those are killer !!!!!


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

The front rims are 18 X 8 1/2 with 245/40/18 and the Back are 18X 9 1/2 with 275/35/18. I think these cars would have sold alot better with this setup. makes it look like a musclecar now. You will definitley have to cut the lips of the rear fenders. And you will want to have some help. As I said, my friend and I used a sawsall. It took both of us. I taped the fenders. Then put about 5 layers of duct tape on the part of the sawsall that would go along the fender. I held the sawsall against the fender so it wouldn't jump while my friend pushed it. Tape the fender and mark where you want to cut. No problmes and no scratches. Just work a little at a time and watch what you are doing. I would definitley suggetst Drag bags or spring stoppers. Theses cars duck down to far. As far as mods. I now have the K & N CAI, kooks headers, magnaflow catback with X pipe and a predator tune. The cam is next. I don't know if anyone saw the article from Hot rod magazine where they did the buildup, They tested several combonations to find out the best bolt on combo. Here is the link. http://www.hotrod.com/techarticles/113_0504_general_motors_ls2_small_block_build/


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

nice, was looking at those too. you can get some pontiac stickers to put on the center caps from your dealership.:cheers


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

burnz said:


> nice, was looking at those too. you can get some pontiac stickers to put on the center caps from your dealership.:cheers




I think your factory center caps will pop right on those beyern's! PFYC.com even has decals that will go over the factory emblems. They come in a variety of colors to match your paint. HuskerGTO has some on his front and rear and they look sweet!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> You will definitley have to cut the lips of the rear fenders. And you will want to have some help. As I said, my friend and I used a sawsall. It took both of us. I taped the fenders. Then put about 5 layers of duct tape on the part of the sawsall that would go along the fender. I held the sawsall against the fender so it wouldn't jump while my friend pushed it. Tape the fender and mark where you want to cut. No problmes and no scratches. Just work a little at a time and watch what you are doing.[/url]


Any reason why you chose to do this and not just have the fenders rolled?

Also, what offset did you get for the front and rear?


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I chose too cut the fender lips and not roll them because I wanted to make sure that I did not ruin the paint. I am not a pro but I knew I could cut them easier and smooth and be able to touch up the fender lip than take the chance of rolling. I think it is personal preference. The offset is 40 in the front and 45 in the rear.


----------



## Whitey078 (Sep 13, 2006)

*more space with cut fender lips*

as a general rule you can get an extra 1/8th to 1/4 inch by cutting. and if you have an air compressor using an air nibbler would allow you to cut EASILLY with one person.


----------



## GTO_Mitch (Oct 4, 2006)

Wheels look good but those center caps are for tinker bells...

Quote "Super guys over there" enough said...


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

If you install drag bags or springs, do you still need to roll or cut fenders? I thought you could do one or the other, but do not need to do both.
Charlie :cool


----------



## txcharlie (Feb 26, 2006)

By the way, those really do look great! Sets the whole car off!
Charlie :cool


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

"nterestingly, in its stock, baseline configuration, the LS2 made exactly 400 hp at 6,000 rpm and 398 lb-ft of torque at 4,400 using the SAE J-1349 factor, right on par with its official GM rating. Converting to STP correction numbers equates to 422 hp and 418 lb-ft. That’s a substantial difference, but the point we want to make is that GM is not underrating its engines, it’s just rating them differently than most magazine readers are used to seeing. In spite of all of the above, the STP correction factor was used to generate all test results quoted in this article."

So by their own admission using that STP rating they got 22 hp for free out the gate??? so their 77HP gain is really around 50ish using the J-1349 factor????:confused


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks great! But my lab cringed when she saw your liscense plate.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I was talking to someone with a 05 GTO who had 20 inch wheels and he did not have to cut or roll the fenders. His tires had a very small profile. I didn't get the size, but if he had 20 inchers with no adjustment, why couldn't 18 inchers with very low profile tires work as well? The reason I ask, these are the first wheels I have seen that I am somewhat serious about purchasing. However I do not want to adjust my fenders (cut or roll), I would rather leave on my stock 17 inchers. 

By the way, how much did they cost?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The reason he cut the fenders is due to the width of the tires. He went 275 compared to the 245 factory size. Also, he's running a 9.5" tire out back. They didn't leave too much room for expansion.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> The reason he cut the fenders is due to the width of the tires. He went 275 compared to the 245 factory size. Also, he's running a 9.5" tire out back. They didn't leave too much room for expansion.


Got it. Wouldn't it be easier and less damaging just to install some drag bags to lift the car slightly as opposed to hacking away sheet metal?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

That's what I plan on doing first! Heard 15 psi around town was good and for the drag strip, 25 psi was ideal. For $100 not too bad!


----------

